# Arrow wraps vs. no Arrow wraps?



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

wraps make the fletching much easier with no need to scrape the shaft of the arrow and worry about cleaning glue of the shaft. plus it makes the arrow look good IMO.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Still too much glue, if you think you have applied just enough, you have too much:wink:.
It takes a little while but it becomes easier.
Regarding wraps, pro's for most people are they look good, can help you find your arrow in the grass and apparently make refletching easier as they are supposed to be easier to remove than fletching glue.
Cons (and the reasons I don't use them) are that they add a little weight to the back of the arrow so reduce your FOC, and you cannot just replace just one damaged fletch, you have to replace the undamaged ones and the wrap as well:sad:.

Kev


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Check the cost of Wraps. You do realize the wraps have to be scraped off to re-fletch?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

The only reason I would use wraps is for visibility... good for outdoor 3D shoots for those of us that can't hit the target well. 

But if you shoot indoor shoots, or strickly hunt, they are all for looks IMO. Plus they add some weight to the back of the shaft (that's what she said.)


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

I too am interested in this, I just ordered a fetching jig last night. Are there any _disadvantages_ to using the wraps?


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL...answered my question before I could get it typed. Thanks


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

If you use wraps or don't use you most likely won't notice any difference in flight path. I shot the same arrows with wraps and without. I couldn't tell the difference. I like to be different so I use custom wraps made by Battle Drum.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Check the cost of Wraps. You do realize the wraps have to be scraped off to re-fletch?


No need to scrape, a little heat and they peel right off. I like the way thay they look and you can customize them. Wraps with blazers applied with loc-tite super gel and you need pliers to rip those babies off.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Being said that, it's very LITTLE added weight. You probably can't and/or won't tell until you get 40/50+ yards out IMO.

I use glow-in-the-dark wraps for 3D shoots and just playing around, and I plan on buying some fat line cutters for indoor shoots and I might get some to make them look cool anyways.

To get wraps off: boil some water in a large pot over a stove, stick that end of the arrow in for like 10 seconds, and they peel off in one piece.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> wraps make the fletching much easier with no need to scrape the shaft of the arrow and worry about cleaning glue of the shaft. plus it makes the arrow look good IMO.


x2. I fletched for a while without wraps and got tired of the all the scraping if I had to refletch. Switched to wraps and don't think I'll ever go back to plain shafts. SO much easier.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

I went with wraps last year and now am back to no wraps...even after applying heat the wraps were a PITA to remove...plus if one fletch is damaged you have to replace the whole wrap. I can fletch alot faster without the wraps as well. Plus you get weight off the back of the arrow for better foc...different strokes for different folks...


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I shoot Beman MFX arrows and got some factory flecthed arrows on AT a while back that were not to my liking. As others have mentioned, the amount of effort carefully scrapping off the vanes and excess glue is far greater than getting off a wrap. Plus I don't understand the comment about replacing one fletch? If you have fletching coming off, there is an issue with your arrow prep process. If you are damaging them with other arrows, shoot at a 5 spot target or at different aiming points. When I replace one vane or feather, I remove them all and start fresh..........which is far easier with a cap wrap. If you your FOC is so finely tuned or spine is so marginal that 10gr of weight on the back end makes a significant difference, then I guess you have reason to avoid a wrap. :dontknow:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I always use wraps. Love them.

Fletching sticks WAY better, they look great and they increase visibility of your arrows which can be useful not only for finding lost arrows but for getting a good read on the location of a hit on an animal.

And I'd much rather scrape a wrap off an arrow than scrape fletching that has been fused to the carbon (hoping not to damage the arrow in the process).

And the weight is so minimal that your foc will not be affected in any material way.

Yes, they cost a bit more but it is well worth it IMO.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

i like the way they look and are easier to fletch the vanes to. i ordered my last set from battle drum and they look good and dealing with melissa is always awesome!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have them on my hunting arrows for 2 reasons.

A) Helps see the color of the blood to know where you hit your game.

B) Helps track the shot because I am now filming my hunts. In low light you can see it fly a whole lot better.

If I wanted higher FOC, I would just go from 100 gr to 125 gr broadhead, but it is working for me now so I am not touching it.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

X2 for the Lock Tight Gel, better for controlling amount applied. I used to use Goat Tuff, great glue, but cost a lot and dried out in bottle easy. I also get battle drum 8" wraps, cut them in two for my blazers.

Good Luck

Ches.


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Personally I don't use wraps....I just dip them in cresting paint and keep them white...then fletch them. I've had the best success with adhesion of paint/vanes...better than wraps/vanes....

BUT

I like the look of wraps better....some people are making some really cool ones......


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Forgot another reason I put wraps on - I mostly shoot at 70 yds and if I have an oops moment, it's much easier to find a wrapped arrow that's stuck in the leaves somewhere. To get them off, I just run hot water out of the faucet into a glass, drop the arrow in and let it sit a minute. They come right off. I weighed one on a grain scale once, don't remember how many grains but it was pretty inconsequential. Didn't make any flight difference.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I quit using wraps a couple of years ago. 
Can't just refletch one fletching with wraps, have to take it all off.

I also like my arrows as light as I can get them on the aft end, higher FOC.

So I now just do this much with wraps.
I've found that its plenty enough to see my arrows and I can refletch just one feather if need be.
They really stick out in the woods.

BTW, the bottom arrow has been complete pass throughs on two deer and stuck out the side of another one.
Partial wraps held up well and I could still see the blood well.


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

I use wraps for the looks.


Check out www.arrowrap.com


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried wraps for the first time this year on my 900 round arrows. It was hard to identify, but they didn't fly as good, and at 60 yards, they didn't help me to seperate from the other archer arrows in the spot. I took them off and got good flight again. I do admit, the orange wraps looked awesome on that pro elite, but arrow flight won out. I wouldn't hesitate to use them on a hunting shaft for all the reasons noted, but when an inch at 60 yards is at stake in a 900 round it is a little different


----------



## t-rev (Apr 11, 2010)

I put them on all my arrows, they just look good and help with visibilty at low light. I dont see any difference in arrow flight, with or without the wraps on...


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

The average wrap weighs 1gr per inch and Loctite Super Glue Control Gel Ultra holds better than anything I've tried and also has a very fine tip for applying and is formulated for heavy impact.


----------



## painterman (May 25, 2006)

if you use blazers you can also cut your wraps in half ,most are 7in long. cut them down to 3 1/2 in and you get all the above benefits listed above and you can do twice as many arrows.and also adds less wieght


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

painterman said:


> if you use blazers you can also cut your wraps in half ,most are 7in long. cut them down to 3 1/2 in and you get all the above benefits listed above and you can do twice as many arrows.and also adds less wieght


Thats true.
But do know you actually get a higher FOC with full wraps over half wraps?
I never would have thought that until I ran the numbers.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

Easton sells heat shrink wrap seems to work really well and easy to take off. Not cheap though.


----------



## jerseyboy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

i think that for hunting they are more visible for a missed shot or when you hit, to track the flight of your arrow in low light. I have used wraps for years. before wraps i dipped every shaft


----------



## jerseyboy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

the easton wraps although expensive are the easiest by far to replace. slice with a sharp razor and peel off. they are great but only come in limited colors


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I just buy my wraps off of eBay for very affordable. No complaints at all. They fletch up easy and look good. Not really hard to take off. I will have to try the boiled water thing. The last one I took off, I just heated with a heat gun and it pealed off easily. However, it did leave the tacky residue. Just wiped it off easily with acetone.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Thats true.
> But do know you actually get a higher FOC with full wraps over half wraps?
> I never would have thought that until I ran the numbers.


*How is that? *
If I use a 4" wrap at 4 grains vs. a 8" wrap at 8-9 grains.... the lighter the wrap the higher the FOC?


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I use a Q tip to wipe off excess glue right after each vane is fletched. I use aae fast set gel and let it set for 20 seconds remove clamp then wipe the excess glue off immediately. Arrows look perfect every time. No wraps for me for numerous reasons.


----------



## gotwqqd (Apr 1, 2017)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Thats true.
> But do know you actually get a higher FOC with full wraps over half wraps?
> I never would have thought that until I ran the numbers.


Any weight added behind the center of arrow is going to decrease your FoC %


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

gotwqqd said:


> Skeeter 58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats true.
> ...



And that, friends, is why I fletch the front of the arrow. No more vane/cable/rest clearance issues. Leave the shafts full length, and six-fletch em right up up front. 

I quit using wraps a couple years ago. Got tired of the durability issues. Wraps peeling, as well as needing a full reflecth if you damage a vane.


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BigWavDav (Feb 23, 2014)

I use the neon red/orange wraps and blazer vanes, It helps for refletching so you don't scrape the carbon arrows. They don't affect flight either. The only issue I had was heat and them peeling because I live in Arizona. Other than that, they work great.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like wraps for two reasons: (1) visibility (2) provides better adhesion quality when gluing vanes.


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Buddy of mine uses 10" Onestringer camo fades on the front of his arrows. Different but they look good.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Predator said:


> I always use wraps. Love them.
> 
> Fletching sticks WAY better, they look great and they increase visibility of your arrows which can be useful not only for finding lost arrows but for getting a good read on the location of a hit on an animal.
> 
> ...


This is right on and why I use wraps.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I purchase my wraps from One Stringer in Missouri


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

A year ago I would have said definitely wraps, today I feel a little different. About 1 1/2 years ago I fletched a dozen Gold Tip's for a friend at work and I encouraged him to add wraps. Well now I am re-fletching these arrows for him because most of the wraps started to peel. I never personally had this happen to my arrows, but it is embarrassing for me because I recommended wraps. I don't know why the wraps peeled, the glue did seem thicker and tended to smear more than what I was used to, as I removed them. Needless to say wraps are not going back on and I am now hesitant to use wraps on my next dozen of arrows.


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

Electrical heat shrink tubing


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

One stringer wraps are great, anyone who doesn’t use a lighted nock should check out his reflective wraps. It is really easy to find a arrow in the dark with them.

I like wraps for a few reasons the main being not damaging shafts when scraping glue. I don’t have a problem with most shafts but I have found carbon express are very easy to nick while scraping glue. Easton and Gold Tip’s outer layer seems much harder and glue scrapes easily with out damage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

BDZ65 said:


> A year ago I would have said definitely wraps, today I feel a little different. About 1 1/2 years ago I fletched a dozen Gold Tip's for a friend at work and I encouraged him to add wraps. Well now I am re-fletching these arrows for him because most of the wraps started to peel. I never personally had this happen to my arrows, but it is embarrassing for me because I recommended wraps. I don't know why the wraps peeled, the glue did seem thicker and tended to smear more than what I was used to, as I removed them. Needless to say wraps are not going back on and I am now hesitant to use wraps on my next dozen of arrows.


I’ve seen wraps that don’t adhere well but I have had zero issues with the Bohning wraps. Been using them for four years now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

With my experience with wraps it affects the FOC and when i have to replace a van sometimes the wrap come off during the cleaning process. Then i have to replace all three.


----------

